# Looking for Radiated Tortoise



## Yotuka (Jan 5, 2017)

Hi!

I am a Canadian looking for a Radiated Tortoise, I don't mind waiting for a few years for these beautiful creatures!


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (Jan 5, 2017)

C&C Tortoises are the only breeders of radiated in Canada that I am aware of. I recommend contacting them to discuss options and legalities here.


----------



## Big Ol Tortoise (Jan 5, 2017)

Is it legal in Canada?


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (Jan 5, 2017)

Big Ol Tortoise said:


> Is it legal in Canada?



They can be, but one needs to be careful. In Canada, transportation and sales (and also I believe just possession) of CITES I animals requires paperwork confirming they were captive breed as we have not allowed the import of wild caught tortoises into the country since the 1970s. In the case of rads, there are to my knowledge, no completely officially documented radiated tortoises in Canada. C&C received theirs originally as hatchlings but I don't believe even they can provide the documented parentage required. They seem to have worked this out with the branch of our government that looks into these things and I think highly of their work, but these tortoise are periodic conversations of concern in the Canadian tortoise world. Buying a radiated tortoise in Canada is not straightforward and should not be approached without understanding of the law.


----------



## Yotuka (Jan 5, 2017)

SarahChelonoidis said:


> C&C Tortoises are the only breeders of radiated in Canada that I am aware of. I recommend contacting them to discuss options and legalities here.


Thank you for the helpful comment 
In terms of legality, it's all good I have went to take a look at the C & C Website and came along with this from their Radiated Tortoise Page: 
*"It's often extremely difficult to obtain written documentation supporting the origin of tortoises purchased in Canada. When the opportunity arose to purchase these tortoises as hatchlings, documentation from the seller wasn't available. We purchased these babies as captive bred in Canada; despite our efforts, we couldn't trace or confirm their origin.

We immediately took the hatchlings to a vet who specializes in reptiles. He examined the tortoises, performed fecal exams and it was his opinion that they were captive bred and not wild-caught. 

To ensure that it's legal to keep these tortoises without documentation, we invited two wildlife officers from Environment Canada into our home. These officers inspected the hatchlings and assured us that it's perfectly legal to breed, sell and transport them (and their offspring) between provinces. No permit is required. We have documentation from the vet and Environment Canada to support this" *
http://www.candctortoises.com/radiated-tort/

Wondering if anyone else know of other Canadian breeders!


----------

